# Office 365 >  >  abnormal sync in Office 365 & Outlook 2013

## 1drunkman

Hello,

My university email is run by Office 365. I have setup IMAP sync in Outlook 2013.

Outlook 2013 does not recognize Office 365s Sent, Draft, Deleted or Junk folders and then creates same with the "This computer only" note.

Why can these two Microsoft products not talk to each other? Every time I delete and add the account it generates a different set of "This computer only" folders.

am i doing anything wrong..

----------

